# Our Grand on her pony!



## dangerranger (Apr 21, 2013)

We had an all pony weekend! Saturday our grand daughter got to ride in her first parade. She was sponcered by our local Gymkhana club. And then Sunday she turned 3! Heres some pics. DR





Old fat guy is Yours Truly, Jirzee, our grand daughter is on Suger Bear, and the hansome guy on the left is our son Trevor.













Heres Jirzee in her Parade Duds!







We got Suger Bear from a family whos kids had outgrown her. She had the typical kids pony habits so I started driving her as a way to work her out without being on her. She is turrning into such a nice pony. She still has way more go than whoa, but we are working on that. DR


----------



## dangerranger (Apr 21, 2013)

Heres the B day party pics.









and one more because Grandpa thought it was Cute!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 21, 2013)

So cute. You are going to have your hands full with that little cowgirl.




just precious.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 22, 2013)

Isn't that fabulous! Love seeing how happy and how much fun your family is having together

She is an adorable little girl.


----------



## little lady (Apr 22, 2013)

Simply adorable!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2013)

_She's learning there's more to a pony than just riding--you have to feed them too!_

_Nice pictures!_


----------



## dangerranger (Apr 24, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> _She's learning there's more to a pony than just riding--you have to feed them too!_
> 
> _Nice pictures!_


She would already spend all day washing and brushing the horses. If anything is going on at the barn Shes involved! I'm actually pushing the bale, but I stoped to pick something off my shoe. She already has the horse fever bad. I'm just glad she shares the same likes as us! DR


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 27, 2013)

what a little sweetheart and so lucky to grow up in a horsey family when she has the horse bugg

great pics


----------



## Lindi-loo (Apr 29, 2013)

So precious..she looks very comfortable up there on that cutie pony..well done in the parade


----------



## Cajonat (May 2, 2013)

Awww...thanks for sharing! So sweet


----------

